# Does your golden or one of your goldens tell on themself?



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Daisy so tells on herself. If she does something naughty she runs to me gets the "I did something bad and I am sorry" body language and then takes me to what she did. We have been trying this "no kennel" thing during the day lately and she has her good days and her bad. No potty, just taking appart different things. I know she has been naughty when she is laying all sad on her bed. I think she might think she needs a time out.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

yep, all the time, mine bring me whatever they've stolen, Gabby steals something runs to where ever I'm at and drops it at Ollie's feet as if to say "It wasn't me, it was him". (Ollie's never far from me)


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver ALWAYS gets into the garbage in the master bedroom but he ALWAYS brings the evidence directly to me. I sometimes think that it's a game to him!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Not only does Phoebe immediately let me know she's been naughty either by bringing the object to me or pacing and looking naughty, but she'll also pace and look naughty when the terriers get into trouble.

Last week Phoebe's girlfriend Bella (lab puppy on the other side of the fence) was trying to dig under the fence to play with Phoebe. It was funny to watch because Belle would stop and look at Phoebe then start digging again, as if to say, "Phoebe, a little help with this would be appreciated." Phoebe had her worried look on, like her reply would have been "My Mom won't like it if I dig a hole under the fence." 

Phoebe really does try to be a good girl, she just messes up every now and then and she is truly contrite. I love her to pieces!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

When Quinn picks something up that he shouldn't he ALWAYS sits down, looks you straight in the eye and looks innocent. 

Holly - a poo eater extraordinaire - although she is picky and only ever picks it up if we've missed it in the garden. She sort of hovers around it, looks round to see if we are watching - if we are she sticks her nose in the air and wanders off, as soon as she thinks we can't see her she walks back and starts hovering again!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Definitely! Banner is an expert tissue stealer and will come into the room doing a wiggly butt dance and walking around in circles. He makes us crack up so we can't be mad at him for it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lol... Goldensmum... your pups sound like my Geddy. She is too a poop eater... and feign ingnorance only to go back and partake of the sacred fruit blech!!!

Also, she is totally dumb when it comes to wrong doing... she will have chewed up a remote and when I get home she's got it in her mouth and wooowooo'ing in contented bliss that mom and dad were kind enough to leave her something to chew!! And if she does have something she shouldn't she'll sit looking at you... mouth full to brim... but just blinking like "nothing to see here" LOL!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

My old boy Scooter used to take stuff he shouldn't, and then make sure he paraded by me, but his head would be hanging, which is how I always knew he had something he wasn't allowed.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep! All my girls do it.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

HA! Beamer is a dead giveaway....wiggle butt, ears back, kinda laughing at me, waiting for me to tell him no-no! It does make me laugh though because he's so darn cute.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My Keeper just can't help herself I think. She has a bad habit of when we go on walks to pick up pieces of paper, dirty tissues are her FAVORITE. I normally spot them before she does and just tell her leave it :nono: but obviously I sometimes miss one :sleeping: because I notice she is not sniffing as we go along and she has the wiggle butt. I then realize - visualize the light going on in my head :doh:- that she has something. She drops it and comes to me wagging her tail like crazy. If she was to just eat it I would never know she had it, well unless it was visible after exiting  :yuck:. It is just too special for words .


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

This thread is so much fun....goofy goldens!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

all the time.She looks on me with "chinese" eyes and wiggles her butt . LOL Goofy girl . My beagle sits next to the door outside waiting to escape.He knows he is not getting a treat.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike doesn't tell on himself...........he's always proud of anything he's done............it's more like bragging!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie will take something and walk around whinning and walk right past me with it in her mouth:doh::doh::doh:.


----------

